# Barn burner 2



## cda (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/12/five-alarm-fire-ravages-san-francisco-construction-site/


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2014)

And building explosion in New York City

http://nypost.com/2014/03/12/huge-explosion-reported-in-uptown-manhattan/


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/12/five-alarm-fire-ravages-san-francisco-construction-site/


One story said it was nine story...but it looked like wood framing...


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> One story said it was nine story...but it looked like wood framing...


San Francisco

It was wood frame, appears maybe apartments or similar

Not much sheet rock yet


----------



## Msradell (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't believe a structure that large with all wood frame!  What article I read said they were in the process of installing the sprinkler systems but they weren't yet operational on the fire began.


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2014)

Six story wood frame

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=San+Francisco+fire&h=588&w=749&th=125&tw=160&fn=San-Francisco-Fire-134668052777.jpeg%23San%2520Francisco%2520Fire&fs=68.2%20k&el=boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHB.285268584836%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D125%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.sodahead.com%2Funited-states%2Fyesterdays-fire-in-san-francisco-a-comparison%2Fquestion-4228211%2F&udata=baa8665594113b0eb247c9242bffeec5&rid=MBLNTOQRQSPN&oiu=http:%2F%2Fimages.sodahead.com%2Fprofiles%2F0%2F0%2F2%2F0%2F1%2F0%2F3%2F0%2F7%2FSan-Francisco-Fire-134668052777.jpeg%23San%2520Francisco%2520Fire


----------



## ICE (Mar 13, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> And building explosion in New York Cityhttp://nypost.com/2014/03/12/huge-explosion-reported-in-uptown-manhattan/


I read an article that said the occupants opened a door to the roof because the gas odor was so strong.....but they didn't leave the building......it also said that they had been complaining to the landlord about the gas smell for several weeks......but they didn't leave the building.


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2014)

SF video ::

http://www.firehouse.com/video/11328602/san-francisco-mission-bay-five-alarm-fire

collapse at 4:50

http://www.firehouse.com/news/11329796/mission-bay-apartment-fire-may-be-caused-by-welding


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2014)

So to much art on the walls???

What they building this school out of?

http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ssf/2014/03/significant_fire_at_edison_elementary_school.html

http://www.firehouse.com/news/11358361/elementary-in-edison-nj-may-have-been-set


----------



## Frank (Mar 24, 2014)

Wood frame under construction before drywall is a massive fire waiting to happen and it does regularly.  Four wood residential stories over type 2 commercial platform is becoming common and wraping around 3-4 4 sides of a city block with parking deck in the middle is also common.

In 2008 the adjoining city had a VCU Dorm under construction go up and took a couple dozen other buildings with it in a come one and all from everywhere to join the fight fire.  Some burning brands from foam plastic insulation board came down a mile or more away.  When the first engine pulled up they could not see it from the street, ended up burning the truck. fire started in the dumpster out back under debris chute.

http://www.firehouse.com/news/10521266/damage-estimate-from-richmond-virginia-blaze-likely-to-increase

A year later we lost a 4 story hotel but fortunately is was damp evening not dry windy day the city got hit with.

Before the drywall is up these buildings are huge 4 story piles of kindling wood in an open array to burn hot and fast.


----------



## Frank (Mar 24, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> So to much art on the walls???What they building this school out of?


Being it was 50 years old-- Wood likely without firestops


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2014)

Houston,

Another one under construction

http://m.chron.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/2-alarm-fire-burns-near-downtown-Houston-5347617.php


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2014)

Turn off the audio

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/bestoftv/2014/03/25/vo-tx-houston-building-fire.kprc.html?c=us


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/03/26/newday-dramatic-fire-rescue.cnn.html?c=us


----------

